# Haunted Mansion Pictures



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Just wanted to share a link I saw on another forum...

http://davelandweb.com/hauntedmansion/index.html#exterior

There's TONS of photos from Disney's Haunted Mansion. There are pictures of the inside, graveyard, and lot of other sets and stuff... Very cool to look at!

Just thought I'd pass it along...
:jol:.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I fixed the thread title for you FYF


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

LMAO Thanks!

I feel like such a doof!
.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey, thanks for posting this! Awesome!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks! Fun to see those photos, and freaky to see how basic a few of those pop-up props are! I also found it really interesting to check out blueprints for sections of the rides here (apologies if it's a re-post): http://www.hauntedportraits.com/Haunted-Mansion-Blueprints.htm
Don't think I'll be building Doom Buggies anytime soon, but it gave me a few other ideas to ponder.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

This is great, thanks. But I really gotta know...what did the thread title originally say that Fang corrected? Huh, huh, huh? Curious minds would like a good giggle too.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Just Whisper said:


> This is great, thanks. But I really gotta know...what did the thread title originally say that Fang corrected? Huh, huh, huh? Curious minds would like a good giggle too.


A word in the title was misspelled.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great site! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Just Whisper said:


> This is great, thanks. But I really gotta know...what did the thread title originally say that Fang corrected? Huh, huh, huh? Curious minds would like a good giggle too.


I put Haunted *Mantion* Pictures
lmao!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

so glad to live an hour away from the big D

gunna be on that ride on friday woo hoo


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Just Whisper said:


> This is great, thanks. But I really gotta know...what did the thread title originally say that Fang corrected? Huh, huh, huh? Curious minds would like a good giggle too.


There certainly was a misspelling

It read "Haunted Missionary Pictures." LOL


----------

